# Fly Tying Night Tie and Lie



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm hosting a fly tying night for anyone interested in getting together and swaping patterns and stories.

This event will be at the Roy City Parks and Rec Building.
It will be held on Wednesday evening Febuary 23rd from 
6:00 pm till about 9:30 pm.

Bring your vice and supplies and spend an evening tying and sharing patterns with each other.
The address is 2626 W 5525 S in Roy.

This is open to tiers of all levels and ages.

So who is interested in doing this?


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I might have to show my dirty mug. It's on the calendar.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Man, that sound great, but Roy is a bit far for me. PICTURES!!!!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Zero tying experience but getting into it slowly. Would love to attend but have nothing to offer, just a sponge. I have the gear just no expertise.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fish1on said:


> Zero tying experience but getting into it slowly. Would love to attend but have nothing to offer, just a sponge. I have the gear just no expertise.


This is a fun event for all skill levels.
You will be able to see others tie some flies that you may want to try.
It isn't a class or clinic, just a bunch of people tying some flies and shooting some breeze.
Several of the tiers will be making their still water patterns.
This is something that I have an interest in, as I fish still water almost exclusively 
these days.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I am in.. work pending!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I might be interested.


----------



## firemanbubba (Mar 6, 2009)

I will try and make it. It sounds like a great time.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Besides your tying supplies, you may also want to bring something non-alcohol to drink.
This will be a fun evening and I hope to learn a few new patterns from others.
See you there,
Grandpa D.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd love to come but don't want to tie. My fly tying skill level is so low that I'd like to just come and learn from others.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

poiboy said:


> I'd love to come but don't want to tie. My fly tying skill level is so low that I'd like to just come and learn from others.


You don't have to tie to join us.
You may want to bring a vice though just in case someone has a pattern that you may want to try.

This is a for fun night and not a tying demo, so just show up had have some fun shooting the bull.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

How many will be ther GrandpaD do you know, or have an estimate?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks like 10 or 12 right now.
Plenty of room for everyone interested.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a reminder for the Fly Tying Night on the 23rd.
I hope to see you there.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this up to the top as a reminder.......more for me! lol


----------



## wovenstonefly (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm going to try and show up but I might not make it until about 8:30


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

wovenstonefly said:


> I'm going to try and show up but I might not make it until about 8:30


Not a problem.
I hope that you can make it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

See you tonight.
Doors will be open at 5:30pm.
Stop in anytime after that,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The fly tying night was fun. We had 12 people attend.
Two of them were young men, ages about 11.
What makes a night like this fun is learning tips from each other.

We had several new tiers that left knowing a lot more than they did when they first got there.

Thanks to everyone that attended,
Grandpa D.


----------

